# Figure 8 Slip Lead



## Tori_86 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all, 
My Staffy x Lab Diesel is a very strong lad and pulls so much. We tried using a harness which seemed to make him go for it more. We also tried using a Halti head collar for quite a while but he still pulled and it went up into his eyes. Recently I have been using a half check collar but find it very frustrating so have decided to stop using it.
I have been told to try a slip lead in a figure of 8 as a head collar sort of thing as this worked for thier dog. Just wondering what other peoples thoughts are on using this method?
Thanks


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

That sounds like a Gencon or similar,iv heard they are good but not used one myself.
Hopefully those who have,or one similar will come along.


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

we use a canny collar for my partners dog (who lives with his mum because of allergies) and it seems to help. Like you we tried other things, the halti was a no no, she had her tail between her legs the whole walk. The canny she seems really happy on. Not tried other figure of 8 things


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tori_86 said:


> Hi all,
> My Staffy x Lab Diesel is a very strong lad and pulls so much. We tried using a harness which seemed to make him go for it more. We also tried using a Halti head collar for quite a while but he still pulled and it went up into his eyes. Recently I have been using a half check collar but find it very frustrating so have decided to stop using it.
> I have been told to try a slip lead in a figure of 8 as a head collar sort of thing as this worked for thier dog. Just wondering what other peoples thoughts are on using this method?
> Thanks


We have 3 ridgebacks on these at work and they drag us along on their collars but put these on and they are really good with walking. I had never seen them before, but they are good. 
I use a canny collar for my GSD and they also work well it seems. My neighbours dog drags her around, and I had to walk them last week, so I used our Canny Collar and after fighting it to start with, he was really good 

*Heidi*


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like Gencons, they do an all in one lead or just a headcollar. We use the all in one lead on Matrix (makes it easier for my 11 year old to walk him) and we use the headcollar on Logan. They are great and i find they look and seem to feel more comfy than the gentle leaders which i have used before!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I use a slip lead and sometimes twist it into a figure of 8 and use it over her nose as you describe. It works as well as the Halti or similar, I find.


----------



## Tori_86 (Mar 30, 2010)

Colliepoodle said:


> I use a slip lead and sometimes twist it into a figure of 8 and use it over her nose as you describe. It works as well as the Halti or similar, I find.


Thanks for your replies. This is what she meant. I tried it on Diesel earlier in the house and he was fine with it. My only concern is that it seems to sit high on his neck. Is this ok for him?


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Tori_86 said:


> Thanks for your replies. This is what she meant. I tried it on Diesel earlier in the house and he was fine with it. My only concern is that it seems to sit high on his neck. Is this ok for him?


We use the Gencon which is the same principle as the figure 8 sliplead. It is supposed to sit high on the neck as that's part of what gives you the head control.

The Gencon has worked really well for our Ridgeback. We did try the Canny and he learnt how to counteract it  The Halti kept riding up our his eyes.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

i used the slip lead as a figure of 8 on our collie - it worked but she hated it and always tried to claw it off - same with the canny collar, gentle leader and halti. Last week i bought a melkuti harness (balance harness) and cant believe the difference. Believe me i have spent a fortune on different apparatus over the months and was reluctant to spend more but so far (!!!) this is really working. Because it also fixes around the chest as well as the back she doesnt pull and wakls lovely beside me:thumbup:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

I use a gencon sometimes on my border collie, works very well. I prefer using the gencon specifically for this purpose, as it is made of soft flat fabric that doesnt ride up and fits nice and snug with a piece under the muzzle that keeps the loops in the right place so it doesnt pull up and under into the throat... If you use a slip lead, just make sure it is soft enough fabric for this purpose.

You can buy a headcollar on its own and attach a lead of your choice, which is a good option for strong pullers as then you can have a nice comfortable, thick lead. However, I find the gencon all-in-one to be perfect for maggie as it is actually quite comfortable to hold and has a clip at the end to attach tot he collar too (I have one of each though).

If you do get one, make sure you get the newer ones with the softer fabric as i found the older ones quite harsh material.

edit: just to add, as per any head collar, you need to introduce it gradually and pair with treats/game etc to begin with so that they like the head collar. Do this a little bit before you walk them on it, or they will very likely buck around, rub their faces and try and get it off!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes I used the Gencon lead thing plus he also had his half check collar on which I attached to his ordinary lead. It may have looked silly walking a dog with 2 leads but I found that with this method I started to use the gencon less and less to correct him.


----------

